
Mark Zuckerberg calls Tim Cook’s comments on Facebook ‘extremely glib’ - nwrk
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/2/17188660/mark-zuckerberg-tim-cook-comments-facebook-extremely-glib
======
peapicker
Sorry Zuck. Not buying your comments.

